# Devastated!!



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

We were told yesterday that if all is well Sophie would come home today. Hubby got a call this moring to let us know that she had a bad night and was not doing well at all...The vet has now only given her a 50/50 chance and we have to wait till the results come in for her blood work, which will be Monday. Our hearts are broken. My husband did get to go see her today and she showed some signs of excitement when he saw her but I cant see her till probably Friday. Please keep her in your prayers............


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for Sophie..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Diane - I'm in shock. :smcry: I can't imagine how Sophie has gotten in such bad shape so quickly. Please don't give up on her. I know you'll be getting tons of prayers from here including mine of course. Is there anyone else the vet can call in? What do they think it is? Please keep us posted.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am soooo sorry to hear this. Will keep your precious girl in my thoughts!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry!! Hugs and thoughts and prayers headed your way.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer:rayer::grouphugiane -- I'm so sad for you, but prayers are very powerful and all of us here on SM will be praying for Sophie. Sophie, you just have to get better. Your Mom and Dad and sister love you so much (and all of your SM Awnties too).


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I believe in the power of prayer, too, and Sophie will be in my prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Sophie in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Prayers coming for Sophie to have a complete recovery and back to herself again.rayer:rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending Sophie, you and hubby many prayers and hugs.

Thinking of you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness! And they still don't know what's wrong? I'm just so shocked that she has gotten to where she is so quickly. I'm so sorry. I'm holding you and Sophie close in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending many prayers... please keep us updated.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh my god , praying for ur little girl ,im so sorry u r going thru this but i do believe in power of prayer and will be praying for ur baby girl .. please keep us posted.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Prayers for Sophie.....Please keep us informed.......


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone they are pretty sure that it is meningitis but until they get the blood work back they are treating her steroids, small dose , an antibiotic for an infection. but wont treat her for the meningitis because the drug would counter act the other drugs. If she does progress worse then they will stop the antibiotic and treat her with the drug for meningitis. Our vet school is supposed to be one of the best I am told and all we can do is trust their judgement. The hard part is not being able to see her. My husband did see her for about 15 minutes and that made her perk up but we can only see her from 3-5. Thanks for all your kind words and prayers, I do believe in prayer and with all her aunties praying, she will get better. I have faith!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Pulling for you, Sophie.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sophie- my thoughts and prayers are with you and little Sophie.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry for what you are going thru with Sophie. Sending prayers to all of you.rayer:rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Diane! What did the MRI show? Did they say meningitis or encephalitis? Did they do a spinal tap? Could it be GME, which is auto immune? My Lola has GME. I can share *A LOT* of info on this, as we have been doing this for over year. I will caution you though, if it is GME, the treatment isn't low dose steroids to start with, it is high dose prednisone (steroids) and tapering down. PM me if you want to talk. I have been there. Hoping for the best for your sweet Sophie.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh NO!!! :crying: not our SS fluffs.  I am so sorry Diane, I can't imagine what you must be going through. I will definitely have you and Sophie in our prayers.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

rayer: Praying for you


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Keep the faith! She can pull through! We're praying for her too.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for you and Sophie.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Prayers for Sophie, you and your husband.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for you all!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying hard for your baby girl.
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, poor Sophie. What devastating news to get. But all of us are praying for her complete recovery and for your family to have the strength to get through these tough days! :grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am praying for your Sophie.......I hope you get good news about her condition and that she will be okay.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Praying for all of you during this very trying time....


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so sorry!
It has to be so hard to being able to see her.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for sophie , any news on how she is doing this morning ?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Keeping Sophie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Keeping Sophie and you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Diane. I'm beyond sorry. Praying like crazy for sweet, little Sophie. Please, please, please pull through Sophie. I can't believe this. Thinking and praying for you all.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending lots of prayers your way Sophie. Here is a hug to keep you warm:grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh Diane! What did the MRI show? Did they say meningitis or encephalitis? Did they do a spinal tap? Could it be GME, which is auto immune? My Lola has GME. I can share *A LOT* of info on this, as we have been doing this for over year. I will caution you though, if it is GME, the treatment isn't low dose steroids to start with, it is high dose prednisone (steroids) and tapering down. PM me if you want to talk. I have been there. Hoping for the best for your sweet Sophie.


whew just started reading this and was hoping you were on this thread 

pam can help with this and join this group ASAP as pam will say they have alot of great info. Pam's dog has this and it is treatable so do not give up hope 

click join and it will go to your email address. The first email will be very informative. I am on this group as well and learned alot about this disease but have never dealt with it myself just helped others get the info when i see dogs with any type of neck pain or paralysis. It runs in this breed and the yorkie breed. 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NewGMEDogs/

like pam said the drugs for this disease are high dose of steroids and chemo drugs. 

They have to get the inflammation down. 

Your hospital can consult dr sisson at angels hospital 

here is his info 

http://www.mspca.org/vet-services/angell-boston/neurology/neurology-meet-the-team.html


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Just wanted to add several vets told me dex would not live with the numbers he had and he is alive and doing well today and numbers much better and has a longer expected life. 

The specialist, my dog friends here and on my other groups, and k9kidney group on yahoo told me not to give up and keep fighting he could live a good life if we get the numbers down and get him stabilized.

Don't give up without a fight as many times they have to give you the worst case scenario to prepare you for the worst. 

My motto is prepare for the worst but hope for the best. 

Join the yahoogroup for support as the kidney group helped alot as those owners are going through the same thing you are and can explain what is going on and testing etc. Pam will be a great support for you here too. 

Again Do not give up - educate yourself about the illness so you can take care of her and give her the best chance


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending many many prayers!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just wanting you to know I'm thinking of you and Sophie. Hope there is some improvement. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just checking in to see how Sophie is doing. Fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. Praying for Sophie. Poor baby. Hope you are able to connect with Pam.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

sophiesmom said:


> We were told yesterday that if all is well Sophie would come home today. Hubby got a call this moring to let us know that she had a bad night and was not doing well at all...The vet has now only given her a 50/50 chance and we have to wait till the results come in for her blood work, which will be Monday. Our hearts are broken. My husband did get to go see her today and she showed some signs of excitement when he saw her but I cant see her till probably Friday. Please keep her in your prayers............


This post just breaks my heart Dianne. Hang in there. Praying hard for her and you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Still sending prayers. Hopefully you will finally be able to visit with her tomorrow.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying that sophie gets better !


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sending prayers still and hoping she is doing better today


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Dianne,

I am just stunned. I, also, believe in the power of prayer, and my husband and I will offer all of our prayers up for Sophie.

:grouphug:

Sheila


----------

